# How to treat warts with Thuja??



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

Have you got rid of a wart with Thuja?

I was just wondering how it should be done? A Thuja ointment or straight Thuja Essential Oil? How often, how much, how long, etc?

Also, can you provide a link to the exact product you used.


----------



## Surfacing (Jul 19, 2005)

My aunt gave me a homeopathic thuya, they were these little white balls, years ago. I had to take them under the tongue in a clean mouth, and let them dissolve. They were the only thing that cleared up my warts, and I had tried many different things. I did not expect it to work, but it did! It made them get a little worse temporarily, and then they were gone. (My aunt said this would happen.) I'm sorry I don't remember the name. Can you ask at your local health food store? Good luck.


----------



## annran (Jan 26, 2008)

Someone I know cleared it with lemon essential oil- maybe the thuja esential oil would also work-
its sold as cederleaf & in most online stores.
For small orders, this one is pretty good on shipping www.edenbotanicals.com


----------



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

So, I actually found this random video on you tube, where this girl got rid of her wart with apple cider vinegar at night w/a bandaid, and then clear nail polish during the day.

I did it, and it worked! I took maybe 2 weeks, maybe less.


----------



## yadayada6 (Sep 29, 2008)

After all these years, I had one show up on my upper thigh; uugghh! At first, I tried the OTC remedy; no luck. Then my husband reminded me of tea tree oil. After about 1 1/2 weeks of dabbing in on twice a day, it was gone and has never returned.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Surfacing* 
My aunt gave me a homeopathic thuya, they were these little white balls, years ago. I had to take them under the tongue in a clean mouth, and let them dissolve. They were the only thing that cleared up my warts, and I had tried many different things. I did not expect it to work, but it did! It made them get a little worse temporarily, and then they were gone. (My aunt said this would happen.) I'm sorry I don't remember the name. Can you ask at your local health food store? Good luck.

This is what I did for my son. I used homeopathic thuja and taped it with duct tape. It has been gone for years. That sucker was big, too.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

Oh my goodness, yes. I used a homeopathic thuja treatment for a plantar wart that I had had for *ten years!* It started shrinking within days, and was gone in maybe 5-6 weeks. It's been about six months, and it hasn't come back. I'm a real fan.


----------

